# Disque dur interne de LC 630



## Berthold (13 Janvier 2005)

J?ai récupéré le disque dur du LC 630 d?un ami. L?ordinateur ne démarrant plus, il aimerait récupérer ses données.
J?ai pas mal de vieux macs à ma disposition au boulot. Savez-vous s?il est possible ou déconseillé de monter ce DD sur certains modèles ? Je n?ai pas toutes les références en tête, mais il me semble avoir des Quadra, des LC III, un PowerMac 4400, ...

Y a-t-il une machine plus adaptée ? Tout simplement la plus récente ?

Ce que je lis sur le boîtier du disque dur :
1993, 350Mo, 3,5"
modèle IBM-3360
p/n 85G3587 :mouais:
MLC : D60951 :mouais:
5,12V DC

Merci d'avance


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2005)

Le DD du LC630 est un disque IDE et pas un SCSI : tu auras donc du mal à le mettre sur un quadra ou un LCIII. par contre a priori ça doit être possible sur un 4400.

Ceci dit, s'il ne démarre pas, ça peut précisément être la faute au disque et dans ce cas, le changer de machine risque de ne pas changer grand-chose. Quelques trucs à regarder quand même :

1) vérifier la pile du LC630 : il se peut que la machine ne démarre pas simplement parce que la pile est morte. Dans ce cas, essayer avec une pile en bon état.
2) essayer de démarrer sur disquette (ou CD s'il y a un lecteur) : tu pourras voir si le non-démarrage est lié à l'ordi lui-même ou au disque dur. (Pour la disquette, utilise par exemple la disquette "utilitaires 2" du système livré avec la machine.
3) Si ça démarre sur la disquette et que le disque dur monte, ça doit être un pb de système sur le DD et on doit pouvoir, d'une façon ou d'une autre récupérer les données
4) Si ça démarre sur CD ou disquette mais que le DD n'apparaît pas, passer au chapitre suivant :

J'ai eu l'été dernier plusieurs disques durs de LC630, LC475, LCIII qui ont lâché quasiment au même âge apparemment pour problème mécanique : le DD essaye de tourner, s'arrête, recommence, s'arrête. J'ai supposé que c'était un pb de vieillissement de lubrifiant. Je ne suis pas sûr. Mais ça m'a suggéré une tentative de récupération qui, au moins dans un cas, a parfaitement fonctionné.

On est prié de ne pas rigoler et de se rappeler que l'informatique, c'est aussi de la mécanique parfois   . Considérons donc un DD qui semble ne pas vouloir tourner correctement (c'était sur un LCIII en l'occurence mais la même génération de disque que sur le LC630) :
- démonter le disque, ce qui est vite fait
- mettre le disque à chauffer, pas au micro-ondes quand même : dans mon cas, je l'ai posé sur un moniteur CRT au-dessus des fentes d'aération qui évacuent l'air chaud
- 1 heure après, quand le disque est chaud (il devait être à 40-60°C, je n'ai pas mesuré), rebrancher le disque sans lui laisser le temps de refroidir et essayer de redémarrer
- si ça marche, se dépêcher de sauvegarder
(une fois éteint et refroidi, le mac a repris ses manies et n'a plus redémarré).


----------



## Fogi (16 Janvier 2005)

J'ai eu recemment à dépanner un ami qui voulait récupérer des fichiers anciens sur un DD de 500 Mo. Le Mac ne bootait plus sur ce DD que j'ai simplement connecté sur le port IDE du DVD de mon G4 a l'aide d'une nappe IDE (connecteurs bleu, gris noir). Miracle, le DD est monté sur le bureau et j'ai pu récupérer l'intégralité des données. 

Evidemment, c'est la meilleure formule, on peut ainsi reformater l'esprit tranquille, à l'aide des disquettes ou CD d'origine après remontage dans le Mac.

Le 4400 possede deux ports IDE en interne, un pour le DD, un pour le CD ( ou un seul en "maitre/esclave...ah, la mémoire...!) il serait interessant de connecter le DD de 350 MO à la place de ce dernier pour la sauvegarde...


----------



## Berthold (16 Janvier 2005)

Et voilà quand oin veut jouer au geek... quoiqu'il s'agit peut-être d'une coïncidence (j'ai un doute) :

J'ouvre le PM4400 sans problème (il fonctionnait parfaitement jusque là) , débranche son DD pour le remplacer par celui du LC 630. Vu les connecteurs, je ne pense pas avoir pu faire une inversion, ils sont tous dégauchis.
Le PM 4400 affublé de ce DD ne veut pas redémarrer. Silence total, aucune réponse, ni visuelle ni auditive. Là je commence à m'affoler, c'est pas normal, l'alim devrait au moins lancer le témoin lumineux.
Je défais ce que j'ai fait et remets le DD d'origine en place, tout bien commyfô, et... *plus rien* ... Il réagit autant que s'il n'était pas branché au secteur.
Pas d'odeur de grillé, rien de suspect. Simplement une absence totale de réponse, le mépris, ou alors la retraite anticipée ?

J'ai grillé quoi où quand comment ? Le disque dur que je voulais tester peut-il avoir provoqué un court-circuit si un contact électrique est grillé (ou pour une autre raison...) ? Je dispose humblement d'un volt/ampère/ohmmètre et de très peu de connaissances en électronique / électricité. Que puis-je tester / vérifier simplement ?

Question corollaire : il semblerait que ce disque dur soit à l'origine de la panne du LC 630, donc.  Est-il envisageable de le démonter pour récupérer les disques et de les remonter dans un disque similaire ? Ça me semble impossible, mais sait-on jamais ? :rose: (J'ai vraiment l'impression de dire n'importe quoi, là.)


----------



## Fogi (19 Janvier 2005)

Ton DD est peut-être mort mais si ce n'est pas le cas, il possede un système installé sur le LC 630 qui ne sera pas compatible avec le 4400 donc pas de boot...

Enlève la pile du 4400 pendant un quart d'heure et essaie le reboot sur son DD.
Sinon, Pom+alt+P+R attends 7 redémarrages (zap de pram...)

Une pile morte peut aussi amener ce genre de désagrément. Mon vieux Mac FX ne veut rien entendre avec une pile naze. Pas de démarrage, comme s'il était débranché....Une piste à suivre ?


----------



## Ener0531 (8 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Un ami vient de me confier son LC 630 afin de récupérer les données de son disque dur.
Je ne me souviens plus du plan de démontage de l'ancêtre qui tourne encore.

Merci de votre aide,

Ener


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2006)

Ener0531 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un ami vient de me confier son LC 630 afin de récupérer les données de son disque dur.
> Je ne me souviens plus du plan de démontage de l'ancêtre qui tourne encore.
> ...



Pour le disque dur, tu déclipse la face avant, le disque est là, sur un support à glissière bloqué par un clip aussi.


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2006)

Berthold a dit:


> Et voilà quand oin veut jouer au geek... quoiqu'il s'agit peut-être d'une coïncidence (j'ai un doute) :
> 
> J'ouvre le PM4400 sans problème (il fonctionnait parfaitement jusque là) , débranche son DD pour le remplacer par celui du LC 630. Vu les connecteurs, je ne pense pas avoir pu faire une inversion, ils sont tous dégauchis.
> Le PM 4400 affublé de ce DD ne veut pas redémarrer. Silence total, aucune réponse, ni visuelle ni auditive. Là je commence à m'affoler, c'est pas normal, l'alim devrait au moins lancer le témoin lumineux.



Si tu veux utiliser le DD du LC630, ne le branche pas à la place du DD du 4400 mais à la place du lecteur de CD-ROM. Ainsi tu booteras sur un DD qui marche et tu pourras essayer de dépanner l'autre


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Si tu veux utiliser le DD du LC630, ne le branche pas à la place du DD du 4400 mais à la place du lecteur de CD-ROM. Ainsi tu booteras sur un DD qui marche et tu pourras essayer de dépanner l'autre



Ben, sur les Mac de l'époque (du 4400), si le disque dur était IDE, le lecteur de CD était lui SCSI, et le contrôleur IDE ne supportait qu'un seul disque. Ça risque de poser problème, non ?


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, sur les Mac de l'époque (du 4400), si le disque dur était IDE, le lecteur de CD était lui SCSI, et le contrôleur IDE ne supportait qu'un seul disque. Ça risque de poser problème, non ?



Non il y avait deux bus IDE comme sur les Starmax de Motorola et toutes les machines basées sur les cartes Tanzania et Tanzania II (Jai eu deux Starmax 4000). Chaque port IDE ne gère qu'un seul prériphérique et tu as aussi un connecteur SCSI sur la cartes mère.

Par exemple dans mon ancien Starmax 4000, j'avais deux DD IDE + un lecteur DVD-ROM SCSI, tout ça en interne.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (13 Novembre 2006)

Hello,
la derni&#232;re fois que j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; des donn&#233;es d'un vieux disque dur Mac IDE je l'ai connect&#233; &#224; la place du disque dur de ma vieille b&#233;cane (perf 6400/200) puis j'ai tout d&#233;marr&#233; sur le CD syst&#232;me en pressant la touche C, le DD "invit&#233;" apparait sur le bureau et l&#224; je fais une sauvegarde disquettes !
(un simple tas de fichiers sous claris works.)
ce qui &#233;vite de grimper deux disques durs  diff&#233;rents sur la m&#234;me machine...
A tenter la prochaine fois,
Patrick


----------

